# Una mano con l'audio...

## Hav0c

Salve a tutti, vi espongo il mio problema: ho uno stereo Aiwa che si può collegare tramite USB al pc e lo utilizzo per ascoltare i suoni del computer. Fin qui tutto ok. Vorrei però allo stesso tempo utilizzare la scheda audio integrata nella mobo (asus p5b deluxe) per collegare un microfono, dato che il mio stereo non ha ingressi. In pratica:

USB audio -> Output

snd-hda-intel -> Input

Il problema è che le schede audio sembrano funzionare solo una alla volta, come posso fare per realizzare quanto scritto sopra?

Vi posto il mio /etc/modules.d/alsa:

 *Quote:*   

>  Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # ALSA portion
> 
> # OSS/Free portion
> ...

 

----------

## GoraNz

hai provato a vedere nel'alsamixer oppure nel Kmix di KDE se sono abilitati le prese di uscita audio della mobo?

----------

## Peach

personalmente con pulseaudio riesco ad ottenere tutto ciò

avendo dei problemi nell'uso del mic con la scheda interna, uso una scheda esterna per fare acquisizione e quella interna per il playback.

----------

## Hav0c

 *Peach wrote:*   

> personalmente con pulseaudio riesco ad ottenere tutto ciò
> 
> avendo dei problemi nell'uso del mic con la scheda interna, uso una scheda esterna per fare acquisizione e quella interna per il playback.

 

Potresti spiegarmi come hai configurato il tutto?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *Hav0c wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   personalmente con pulseaudio riesco ad ottenere tutto ciò
> 
> avendo dei problemi nell'uso del mic con la scheda interna, uso una scheda esterna per fare acquisizione e quella interna per il playback. 
> 
> Potresti spiegarmi come hai configurato il tutto?  

 

semplicemente ho seguito questa guida.

dopo aver superato un attimo lo scoglio dei termini di pulseaudio la cosa è stata abbastanza indolore e quasi priva di configurazioni. soprattutto per quanto riguarda il plugin plugoff della periferica usb (considera che ho un portatile)

----------

## Hav0c

Ho seguito la guida, ma se provo a fare il test dell'audio ottengo un meraviglioso

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Internal GStreamer error: state change failed.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer.

 

Provando a lanciare da linea di comando pulseaudio ottengo:

 *Quote:*   

> N: main.c: Called SUID root and real-time/high-priority scheduling was requested in the configuration. However, we lack the necessary priviliges:
> 
> N: main.c: We are not in group 'realtime' and PolicyKit refuse to grant us priviliges. Dropping SUID again.
> 
> N: main.c: For enabling real-time scheduling please acquire the appropriate PolicyKit priviliges, or become a member of 'realtime', or increase the RLIMIT_NICE/RLIMIT_RTPRIO resource limits for this user.
> ...

 

se utente normale e

 *Quote:*   

> W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
> 
> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:1
> 
> E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
> ...

 

se root. Mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa xD

----------

## Peach

prova a vedere la guida ufficiale per il momento:

http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup

personalmente ora che ricordo, gli errori che avevo erano legati al caricamento di qualche modulo che ho prontamente modificato in default.pa... al massimo ci guardo meglio e ti dico.

in ogni caso guarda il dmesg per eventuali altri errori

inoltre dimmi che pacchetti ti ha emerso con l'emersione di pulseaudio e che Desktop Environment usi.

ciao

----------

